# Looking to Lease Land.



## xhunter (Nov 27, 2011)

I am looking for land for a small family group for the 2012 Georgia hunting season. Anything between 200 to 800 acres. If it has power and water that would be great but not a necessity. We would prefer staying South of Macon, and 100 miles east or west of 75.

Also.....We would want something long term if possible.

I appreciate any help.
Thanks,
   Bobby


----------



## xhunter (Nov 28, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## xhunter (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## xhunter (Dec 4, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## xhunter (Dec 8, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## xhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## xhunter (Dec 19, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## xhunter (Dec 26, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## simonsays (Dec 26, 2011)

i have 1500 acres in early county georgia looking for members for 2012 callme at 229-400-0643 my name is Ricki


----------



## l3garner (Jan 7, 2012)

I have a 1400 ac. tract in Harris you can reach me 706 443 6385 my name is Larry .


----------



## 06 Strat (Jan 14, 2012)

We are a small club with only 8 members total that has been in existance for 44 years. The 360 acres are divided into 9 equal sections. Each member hunts their own section. Section selection is determined by seniority. Camp available with electricity. Logging roads run through property so access is not a problem. Approximately 60% 15+ year old pine, the balance good hardwoods with creek bottoms. We are a modified QDM club with spead/point minimums and doe limits. Membership is ~$600.00 per member, children of members under 16 hunt that members section at no cost and any harvesting of a deer by that child does not count against members limit, however deer must meet club rules for points/spread and/or size. If you want to bait and shoot, shoot anything that passes within range, go to the woods in the middle of the day and burn up amunnition or hunt other members sections without permission please don't respond. If you have interest feel free to PM me for email/phone contact info.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 14, 2012)

Some good advice for you. Call Mr. Garner, If you doubt me, go look in the Georgia record book.


----------

